
Show HN: YUSoMean? A code review tool to help you be nicer - jeznag
https://github.com/jeznag/yusomean
======
lightgreen
I don’t think code review tone matters much.

What’s important is to do a review quickly (ideally within couple hours, not
days). It’s important to accept the pr even if it’s not perfect. It’s
important to not force a developer rewrite a lot of code to implement a minor
feature.

This tool doesn’t help with these common code review problems.

The worst experience I had in my career in my previous team when reviewer was
perfectly polite, but ate my brain. For example, he refused to review single
prs, he only reviewed complete two week work stacks, and often responded with
“suggestion” to slightly rewrite the bottom pr (and I had to spend hours
rebasing it). Or even “suggested” better approach when I had to throw away two
week work. His comments tone were very positive and kindly.

~~~
jeznag
Agree that high code review latency is bad for team productivity. The best
code reviews are timely, polite and actionable (not just nitpick comments
about syntax).

------
sansnomme
Is it possible to suggest an alternative statement instead of simply labeling
it as negative?

